# To all the artists on this board



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently found this board today and have literally spent 3 hours looking through the artwork IM AMAZED...if any of you have some spare time would you mind taking a shot at one of my horses? Id love to see them in drawing. (if possible the black and white horse would be preffered to send to my boyfriend who is deployed) Thanks in advance


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Please?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Here you go . Im not very good at doing halters (or any equipment really) so here are two versions.

With Halter:









Without Halter:


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG I love that it looks wonderful...Thank you so much...Im sending it through email to him right now! He will be so surprised! I only have 3 more months and he gets to come home...wish it was sooner but thanks its beautiful


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

have some new pics of my boy too


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i said i would do an edit for you(personal message) here it is. 

made by Jadeeeeee'+&Jackieeeee'

Hope you like themm





















Hope you like them, 

what do you think.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG I LOVVVVVVEEEEEE Takoda's...its wonderful!!!! thank u so much. And Im going to email the one of Mystery to Tim, my boyfriend. He loves getting stuff from home like pics and all while he is gone. It gives him a taste of home if that makes any sense.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

charlene1985, would you like us to do anything else. we love doing them.(myself + jackie)


i can make a collage of mystery if you want. send some pictures, it would be better a head shot, landscape and any others.

just send a lod through of any you want done and we will have a go for you





from Jadeeee'+&Jackieeee'


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

There's something (or rather a lot of things) way off in this but I hope you like it anyway...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

that drawing is fab, well done 
better than what i can do anyday


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I sent the photo/manip to him and he says thank u. Ill find some more pics of Mystery for a manip.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay.
so do you want me and jade to either mke you another collagee or an edit ? x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

we will do both if we have the time. could you post the photos on mine and jackiees thread just to make it a little bit eayer for us.
thanks


----------

